# Sask, Canada - Complete unit! 2013 Kubota 110, Snow blower, Metal Pless



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

2013 Kubota M110 1500hours. It has been vinyl wrapped since brand new, so the orange body beneath will be 100% unfaded. It operates exactly as it should and doesn't need anything. had 4 remotes, filled front tires. It is exactly what you would expect. It has spent 100% of its life (less the operating hours) indoors in heated shop. It also has a custom accumulator setup to allow it to ride like a Cadillac while driving on bumpy roads (it truly is a thing of beauty).

2013 102" Schulte snowblower on the 3ph hitch, with custom PXPL back drag blade with poly edge, see videos. This operates 100% and does not need anything.

2017 Metal Pless 9-14 Live Edge plow. This plow looks perfect and works perfect.

This is a sudden change of heart for this upcoming winter season. I don not plan to run any of this equipment this year.

Compete package: $57,000USD

(plow = $13k)
(blower = $3k)
(tractor = $41k)
NOTE: The Broom is not inculded. But everything is for sale for a price lol


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

The tractor used to be wrapped black, but i re-wrapped it white!!! And it used to have an HLA Snowwing, but I upgraded to MP afterwards


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Does it play with that 9-14? Or is it just right?


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

Play with it? You mean.....does it handle the 9-14? If so, I wouldn't do anything but a 9-14 on a machine like this.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

lawntec said:


> Play with it? You mean.....does it handle the 9-14? If so, I wouldn't do anything but a 9-14 on a machine like this.


Yes I was just curious how it handles it. Nice machine!


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

do you still have this?


----------



## lawntec (Aug 20, 2006)

sure do


----------



## snowgraves (Oct 5, 2019)

Still around?


----------

